# RallyFuzion has started in So. Cal!



## NismoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Attention all Car Enthusiasts!!!

As a proud member of NissanForums i want to tell everyone that I am now a proud member of RallySport. Teams are being formed all over So. Cal so contact them and prove your skills on a RallySport Qualification route. Please take a look at the 2011 RallyFuzion season flyer here.

Make sure you check out the F.A.Q's and I hope that ya'll can make a team roster in the only alternative to illegal street racing, RallySport. :fluffy:


----------



## NismoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

*There is a Z team in RallySport*

A Z team has been created! See the news about it here


----------

